# What did you get on the first try.....dont lie



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

The Idiot Test - Presented by Addicting Games

jB


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Why don't you let us know what you got. =p


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Bah, i only got up to smart. That bloody 3-3-2-4 button got me. I couldn't remember the color order =(


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Honestly,

I answered them all on the first try.

jB


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I got to the "press the lighest blue shape" part. 

Pretty fun game. I'm going to use that on some people.....


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

quick, press the green button! stupid laptop touchpads!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

dennis said:


> quick, press the green button! stupid laptop touchpads!


HAHAHAHAHA

I laughed right out loud on that one!!



jB


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

It told me I'm a fool . Right after the latin test.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

"Push the green button quick" is where I got. Me too slow. 

-John N.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

SnyperP said:


> Bah, i only got up to smart. That bloody 3-3-2-4 button got me. I couldn't remember the color order =(


LOL. Same here. I got tired.


----------



## rain- (Dec 16, 2005)

Touchpad and the green button here too. 

When I tried the second time I was prepared and then I passed the test.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Made it all the way through to brilliant. I will admit that I jotted a note for the last one - B3 G3 Y2 R4. But hey! Wasn't it smart of me to think of that?!


----------



## Astral (Sep 24, 2004)

Good one Jason

I got caught on the press the green quick!

Anyway, I'm a teacher and I just lectured my class on the importance of listening and following instruction. I'll use this to reinforce that lesson. 

I'll also be able to label some students as "your an idiot" or "your below average" and they will think I'm only joking.  Ha!!


----------



## Astral (Sep 24, 2004)

Violent Flash Games - Kitten Cannon

Well thanks alot Jason 

I came home from school with a whole bunch of marking to do. Instead of getting to work I spend time on the idiot game (like an idiot) then I find this great game that is very addicting "Kitten Cannon"

Warning this is a very violent game and bad things happen to kittens. Do not, REPEAT, do not follow this link if you do not like violence or like kittens or both.

I got a score of 934ft

Total time spent playing silly games 1hr, total time working at home 0

have fun!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh thanks Jason.... LOL!

I'm still trying to pass the The 3rd grade test in the alloted time...


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Jan, that was a tough one! It took me a couple tries, but I finally got it.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Man i got to the 3 3 2 4 and got stuck, should have written it down, or studied it a little harder. THe third grade test I made with seconds to spare. Guess studying those states for AP US history last year is good for something.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

This one is impossible!!!

pearls before swine 2


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> Push the green button quick" is where I got. Me too slow.


Same here.


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

I am simply Brilliant!  lol 

Got through the Idiot game ok... But pearls before wine didnt like my Linux 

I failed Third grade serveral time before bumbling through  LOL


----------

